# 3 New Red Belly Piranha



## jalbrecht45 (Jan 8, 2012)

Alot has been said on "what" to feed piranha. But i dont exactly know how much and how often to feed them. I have 3 nickel size rbp and am currently feeding them small pellets and flakes. I was told pellets are better but they just let them sink to the bottom. Right now i am feeding them about 3 times per day. Once when i wake up at 7am, again at 3pm and again at 10pm. any information is appreciated. thanks


----------



## Ontario.P.keeper (Jan 8, 2012)

Are they eating all the food you put in the tank? If they are leaving a lot of scraps I would cut back to just two feedings a day but if all the foods getting eaten keep doing that but eventually when they get a bit bigger you can start to slowly cut down.
My two rbps get a hunk of fish every day if they don't eat it all I take it out after ten mins


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

With small juvies piranhas it is best to feed multiple small meals a day. 2-3 small feedings are ideal IMO. At that size you can also offer them bloodworms and very small pieces of white fish. Like mentioned, if food is sitting on the bottom of the tank after 10 minutes, cut back the amount of the next meal and remove all left over food.


----------



## jalbrecht45 (Jan 8, 2012)

my rbp are really small and they can never finish the pellets in time before they sink to the bottom. When i bought the tank a couple of years ago i did not know that i would need small gravel. The gravel is a little bigger than pea size and is very hard to tell what food is being wasted or not. i do have a siphon that i use to clean in between the rocks weekly.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

I would stop feeding the sinking style pellets then. Perhaps try small floating pellets so you can keep an eye on what is eaten and what isnt.


----------



## jalbrecht45 (Jan 8, 2012)

alright thanks i will try to go to my local petstore tomorrow. I looked at my pellet food bottle but it does not say how big the pellets are. what size would you recommend?


----------

